
Was Jack the Ripper a woman? - jamesjyu
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/was-jack-the-ripper-a-woman-478597.html
======
siegler
based on this analysis, he said, "it's possible the Ripper could be female".

Based on this quote I've concluded that the Ripper was either male or female.
Startling information indeed.

~~~
JulianMorrison
My prior would be p=0.167 (cite: Wikipedia, "one out of every six serial
killers is a woman").

~~~
reappear
That's still way too high (after conditioning on the nature of the murders).
Most all female serial killers are angels.

------
kirubakaran
This is why they should give names like Chris to unknown serial killers.

Serial-killer-namers, hope this helps:
<http://www.yeahbaby.com/article.php?page=79>

------
emanresu
No. Using undiscovered evidence, I've pieced together the facts to uncover
that Jack the Ripper was, in fact, the Loch Ness Monster.

~~~
vaksel
does not compute, Loch Ness Monster lives in Scotland and Jack the Ripper
lives in London.

\+ the loch ness monster is huge..there is no way he could have sneaked up on
someone to stab them.

Don't really see what this has to do with startups or technology

~~~
dan_sim
What I learn for my startup : say something shocking about an unsolved mystery
and gain attention for free.

